# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Types of plants to put in a 10 gallon tank for dart frogs?

## kev48584

so i'm about to finish making my first 10 gallon for my D. Lecucomelas enclosure within the following week. the thing that is stopping me is what kind of plants should i put in? i put great stuff for the background and have two 3 inch net cups to put two bromeliads in each one but idk what type of bromeliad would work best ? also any other recommended plants to put in the enclosure? i plan on buying all these plants from my local flower/plant stores.

----------


## Lynn

The broms have to be mounted.
My leucs do not go in the brom I have in their tank ? 
They will appreciate one or two coco huts with a petri dish underneath. 
The surface of the dish stays damp or you can spry clean water in every few days.

Here are a few a few ideas off of BJs site for you.
Get an idea of what to look for  :Smile: 
Often, plants  ideal for this very damp, enclosed environment are not always available at 'run of the mill' plant places

Here you go:

Start here:
Terrarium Plants

Some easy to grow favorites  :Smile: 

Monstera siltepecana
This will grow very fast-- on the substrate it will put down feet. It actually can get out of control. Will eventually need thinning.


Rhaphidophora pachyphylla
Nice little leaf---slow growing


Ficus pumila var. minima
Many - will recommend this plant. I have removed most of this from my tanks as it sends too many roots in the substrate.


Live Tropical Moss
IMO BEST ! Hands down. Can't kill it ! One bag goes a long way !


Calathea vitatta
Great little plant
Taller--plant for the back- very fragrant blossom. Easy to divide (more is good  :Smile:  )


My favorite species of ficus. It doesn't take over like the other. Once it gets going it's lovely.
Ficus sp. 'Lance Leaf'


Caladium humboldtii 'Mini White'
Climber

 :Butterfly:

----------

